# DAM (Digital Asset Manager) Coming to Luminar 2018 in a Few Weeks



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 2, 2018)

```
<strong>*UPDATE*</strong> <em>There has been some confusion about when the DAM (Digital Asset Manager) will launch. It looks like the update that includes the DAM will not be coming in a “few weeks”, and it could actually be a “few months”. The actual launch date has not yet been decided by Skylum. Sorry for the misunderstanding.</em></p>
<p>In a couple of weeks, Skylum will make available a new DAM (Digital Asset Manager) for the current version of the Skylum Luminar photo editing software, a product I am using more and more as I struggle with Lightroom issues.</p>
<p><strong>From Skylum Software:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>Skylum plans to build our DAM so that we can keep simple things simple. We’re focusing our research and engineering efforts on a few key things. We want our software to be fast. Our goal is to be the fastest. Period. We also want to make sure that with Luminar, it will be fast, fun and easy to browse, rate, edit, share, and enjoy your pictures. That’s it. <a href="https://macphun.evyy.net/c/260424/185399/3255?u=https%3A%2F%2Fskylum.com%2Fblog%2Fits-time-rethink-your-postprocessing-workflow">Read more…</a></p></blockquote>
<p>If you don’t have the current version of Luminar, this is a good time to get on board, as the DAM upgrade will be free to all owners of Luminar 2018.</p>
<p><strong><a href="https://macphun.evyy.net/c/260424/185399/3255?u=https%3A%2F%2Fskylum.com%2Fluminar">Learn more about Luminar 2018</a></strong> | <strong><a href="https://macphun.evyy.net/c/260424/185399/3255?u=https%3A%2F%2Fskylum.com%2Fblog%2Fits-time-rethink-your-postprocessing-workflow">Learn more about DAM for Luminar 2018</a></strong></p>
<p>Remember, if you use the coupon code <strong>CANONRUMORS</strong> during checkout, you will save $10.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 2, 2018)

Is this the Skylum answer to the LR Catalog? If so, then there would need to be a transfer process?


----------



## duppie (Jul 2, 2018)

I believe CR may have misread the blogpost?
In a few weeks, Skylum will have the last sale at the current price, after which the price will go up in anticipation for the release of DAM

Sometime after that (not specified) DAM will be released for Luminar


----------



## coolajami (Jul 2, 2018)

duppie said:


> I believe CR may have misread the blogpost?
> In a few weeks, Skylum will have the last sale at the current price, after which the price will go up in anticipation for the release of DAM
> 
> Sometime after that (not specified) DAM will be released for Luminar



That means the current price is limited time offer? It looks like a bargain to me.


----------



## bergstrom (Jul 2, 2018)

I'm exaggerating, but it feels like it takes a million moves to get a watermark on a photo. The white b/g still appears ad you have to remove it or change to darken or something , where with my old trusty LR 5.7. the white part of the PNG file never shows up. Surely luminar can fix stuff like this.


----------



## Famateur (Jul 2, 2018)

I'll have to take this news with a grain of salt. Last fall we were told pretty much the same thing -- the DAM would be right around the corner at the beginning of 2018, so buy Luminar and get the free upgrade soon after. That was seven months ago.

Still, it's encouraging news. Between Luminar, Alien Skin's Exposure X3 and On1, we're getting some great (and affordable) choices as alternatives to Lightroom.

Personally, I quite like Lightroom, but I'm on the last perpetual license version. As much as it was a brilliant move business-wise for Adobe to move to subscriptions, it's just not for me. Without the prospect of performance and feature upgrades coming to my Lightroom installation, I'll eventually need to move on to one of the alternatives. 

Looking forward to kicking the Liminar DAM tires...eventually.


----------



## pwp (Jul 3, 2018)

I turned blue holding my breath for the long promised DAM from Camera Bits, best known for the excellent, pretty much unrivalled Photo Mechanic. Did it ever happen?

This one from Luminar sounds tempting. Let's see.

-pw


----------



## -pekr- (Jul 3, 2018)

This is what happens when the stuff comes from the Mac side - it is hyped up to the distant Sun. Of course I am talking from the perspective of the Windows user, but man, what was the release all about? Sliders doing changes slow as mollasses and no Browse module in today's world of digital imaging? I can understand it with the likes of PS or Affinity, but not with such a product. Even local Czech Zoner has an image browser at least. Because of such an ommission, even the Exposure X3 is a better proposition, not to mention on1.

I have bought Luminar licenses for our studio, as it was a bargain. But back at that time, Skylum surely already knew, they are NOT able to deliver their DAM module on time. You can be delayed, for a few months, but not for almost one year. Plus the notion of the company, which heavily censors its users on their forum.

From my perspective, on1 has everything Luminar has, plus much more - tethered shooting, upscaling engine, range luminosity masks and already a decent DAM module. But not everything is ideal with on1 either - it seems to have some serious glitches for some users to such an extent, that for some users, it renders on1 being difficult to use. Tho with its latest incarnations, they got much better. But - I have also seen some users moving back to the Adobe subscription, which in fact, is a bargain too ...

The good thing is, that soon enough, we will have yet another option to consider.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 3, 2018)

I am finding the last two updates to Lightroom very buggy.
It keeps crashing.
(I really liked Lightroom before but for me they’ve messed it up)
I am tempted to look elsewhere.
I’ll be interested in this


----------



## LesC (Jul 5, 2018)

Surely the Skylum DAM will have to be able to read/convert a LR catalogue; can't see many wanting to start all over again?

I have both LR/PS CC & Skylum but still use Photoshop/ACR for 99% of my editing & use LR only for it's catalogue. I just don't find anything that LR does that cant be done just as easy in Photoshop. I bought Skylum a while ago when there was some concern as to whether LR was/would go cloud-based only but have not used it that much. I find when viewing RAW files in Skylum they just don't look as sharp as is Photoshop (or any other program).


----------



## SUNDOG04 (Jul 8, 2018)

Wanting to get away from Lightroom, I bought Luminar. Now, I am not sure why as I bought Capture One Pro and am very pleased with it. It is a little expensive, sometimes there are discount deals which I got through B&H. But after using it, you understand that what you pay for is what you get.


----------

